# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ezviz Mini O CS-CV206-C0-1A1WFR

## pas2007

Πωλείται δικτυακή κάμερα με λίγες ώρες χρήσης, σε άριστη κατάσταση, χωρίς συσκευασία, με απόδειξη για υπόλοιπο εγγύησης.
Δώρο κάρτα μνήμης 32GB TurboX
                                                                   TIMH 32€
Χαρακτηριστικά
Χρήση IP
Τύπος Επιτραπέζιες
Wifi Ναι
Εξωτερικού Χώρου Όχι
Ανάλυση Video HD
Νυχτερινή Λήψη Υπέρυθρης Ακτινοβολίας
Τροφοδοσία 5V
Λειτουργίες PTZ Όχι
SD Card Ναι
Μικρόφωνο Ναι
Ηχείο Ναι
Mobile App Ναι
Ευρυγώνιος Φακός Όχι

----------

